# Campingcar-infos website - New English Guide...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Anyone who tours France is probably aware of arguably the best website for searching out aires, the >>Campingcar-infos<< website.
Bruno the site owner has added a handy English guide to using the site >>here<<

Should come in handy if you're not familiar with the site.

Merci a tous Bruno.

pete.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 
Is there a web site or somewhere that you can purchase a DVD/CD with a similar amount of information as the Campingcarinfo CD has for the french aires, for the German Stelaplatz ? ?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi,
> Is there a web site or somewhere that you can purchase a DVD/CD with a similar amount of information as the Campingcarinfo CD has for the french aires, for the German Stelaplatz ? ?


Hi,

at least to my knowledge (unfortunately) not. The Bordatlas meanwhile has an on-line version, but off-line there is still only the old-fashioned paper edition.

Which I, to be honest, favour over any electronic guides.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Boff

Thank you for the reply, is it worth purchasing the 2006 Bordatlas now or should i wait for the 2007 issue ?? also when is the 2007 isssue normally available ?? 

Thanks


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Thank you for the reply, is it worth purchasing the 2006 Bordatlas now or should i wait for the 2007 issue ?? also when is the 2007 isssue normally available ??


Hi Enodreven,

normally the new Bordatlas edition can be found in the shops from approx. mid-January. So if you don't need it earlier then just wait.

If you do still need the 2006 edition then consider that EUR 14.80 is not too much for a guide with more than 3400 sites listed.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Peejay

Ta for that info-most useful :lol: :lol:


----------

